# Hilton Grand Vacations Announces New Development In Waikiki



## holdaer (Sep 26, 2018)

https://markets.businessinsider.com...nounces-new-development-in-waikiki-1027566779


Is anyone familiar with this location?  Is it a good addition?  Mark Wang is very positive about the prospects for this location.

Thoughts?


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 26, 2018)

Not surprised, its no secret that the Waikiki properties have a high occupancy rate and make HGVC a ton of money.  This one will be a Hilton Club property.  Fits with the brand vision, probably be very successful.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jestme (Sep 26, 2018)

If it is to be a "Hilton Club", I don't care at all. Totally different rules, point structure, etc. It's just another 'high point value' club whose owners will exchange those points for standard HGVC properties and take inventory from people who are HGVC only, and are treated like second class citizens when it comes to "exchanges" into Hilton Club properties.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 26, 2018)

IMO...compared to HHV the location is good but not great. Near the Hyatt and Moana Surfrider but 2 blocks away from the beach. At first, I thought this would cater to Asian and Australian buyers who visit Honolulu to shop. One Aussie told me that it was cheaper to fly to Hawaii than across Australia and that Australian brands are cheaper in Honolulu than in Australia.

But given the distance, bHC doesn't make much sense because those clubs are best designed for short stays on short notice.  Unless they intend to use bHC as a way to devalue the system for HGVC buyers who will find it difficult to secure reasonable airfare in 44 day window with leftover inventory. If it is designed for business travelers to Honolulu, I would expect a downtown location. Head scratch.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 26, 2018)

It’s basically adjacent to the rebuilt International Marketplace, so is in the heart of Waikiki. Should be a great location for them.

Dave


----------



## Panina (Sep 26, 2018)

jestme said:


> If it is to be a "Hilton Club", I don't care at all. Totally different rules, point structure, etc. It's just another 'high point value' club whose owners will exchange those points for standard HGVC properties and take inventory from people who are HGVC only, and are treated like second class citizens when it comes to "exchanges" into Hilton Club properties.


I would think HGVC needs to be careful but I guess they looked into all legal ramifications already.  Whereas they have a right to have Hilton Club as they do, allowing them to take regular members inventory without reciprocal inventory in the same timeline is a fine line they are walking.


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 26, 2018)

As an owner only of "By Hilton Club" points, it would be rare to use them for non "By Hilton Club" resorts because of the cost of buying the points and the related MF.  If I wanted to use non BHC resorts it would make more sense to buy non BHC points.


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 26, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> IMO...compared to HHV the location is good but not great. Near the Hyatt and Moana Surfrider but 2 blocks away from the beach. At first, I thought this would cater to Asian and Australian buyers who visit Honolulu to shop. One Aussie told me that it was cheaper to fly to Hawaii than across Australia and that Australian brands are cheaper in Honolulu than in Australia.
> 
> But given the distance, bHC doesn't make much sense because those clubs are best designed for short stays on short notice.  Unless they intend to use bHC as a way to devalue the system for HGVC buyers who will find it difficult to secure reasonable airfare in 44 day window with leftover inventory. If it is designed for business travelers to Honolulu, I would expect a downtown location. Head scratch.



I will bet this will be mainly marketed to the Japanese. The traditional Japanese don't sun tan on the beach. You notice when you're here they wear long sleeves and the women wear face coverings to assure the porcelain look. I see some of them with the hoodie pulled so tight around their face they look like the kid in Southpark.


----------



## holdaer (Sep 26, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Not surprised, its no secret that the Waikiki properties have a high occupancy rate and make HGVC a ton of money.  This one will be a Hilton Club property.  Fits with the brand vision, probably be very successful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



I seriously doubt this will become a by Hilton Club property.  More than likely a point structure and booking window similar to Grand Islander.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 26, 2018)

holdaer said:


> I seriously doubt this will become a by Hilton Club property.



You may want to read the Press Release...
Mark Wang, President and CEO, Hilton Grand Vacations: "We’re also excited that this project will be the first Hawaii location for our Hilton Club, which offers premium levels of design and amenities.”

Too bad that they're not putting similar efforts into developing a Maui property.

.


----------



## holdaer (Sep 26, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> You may want to read the Press Release...
> Mark Wang, President and CEO, Hilton Grand Vacations: "We’re also excited that this project will be the first Hawaii location for our Hilton Club, which offers premium levels of design and amenities.”
> 
> Too bad that they're not putting similar efforts into developing a Maui property.
> ...




Good grief!  You're right, I missed that line in the press release.  Wow! A bHC in Honolulu with a 44 day club reservation window.  Oh well, good for those living in Honolulu or those with a short flight.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 26, 2018)

Eh, it makes sense from their perspective. They invented another division where there aren't as many owners, the points (and cost to purchase) are sky high so they sell you more per unit and booking rules favor you so you can pretty much get what you want . . . for now. Many owners have all the points they need and won't purchase more. With that in mind, what does HGVC do? create a new way to get those owners to purchase more points. The trade in "option" for bHC points and ownership is pure genius, in my mind. Trade in your "old" ownership for something nice and new and shiny. Had problems booking places before? You won't with bHC's reservation schedule. From a marketing standpoint, it's brilliant.

They know Oahu is hard to book in peak season so they can sell this place with the premise that you get better a chance at your desired week. This place isn't meant for the regular HGVC owners to book (although I'm sure the TUG community with find ways to book it). It's meant for the bHC owners to be able to use their booking advantage to get the place they want. Personally, I don't mind them building this resort. More people will trade in their HGVC ownerships and purchase bHC ownership and, hopefully, leave more openings for me in the regular HGVC.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 26, 2018)

buzglyd said:


> I will bet this will be mainly marketed to the Japanese. The traditional Japanese don't sun tan on the beach. You notice when you're here they wear long sleeves and the women wear face coverings to assure the porcelain look. I see some of them with the hoodie pulled so tight around their face they look like the kid in Southpark.



 I think you may be right. People from the Western Pacific don't have a bHC that's useful for them. Japan, Korea, China, Australia, HGVC probably wants to open up the new bHC to that area. Now they can sell them on this resort.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 26, 2018)

Panina said:


> I would think HGVC needs to be careful but I guess they looked into all legal ramifications already.  Whereas they have a right to have Hilton Club as they do, allowing them to take regular members inventory without reciprocal inventory in the same timeline is a fine line they are walking.



I think as long as they continue building regular HGVC resorts and keeping the bHC more hotel like and not resorts, I think they will be fine.



JohnPaul said:


> As an owner only of "By Hilton Club" points, it would be rare to use them for non "By Hilton Club" resorts because of the cost of buying the points and the related MF.  If I wanted to use non BHC resorts it would make more sense to buy non BHC points.


 
As a member of Tug, you know this. Does the average owner? Much like the sales weasels sell the conversion to Hilton Honors points, I'm sure they sell them on the differences in the reservation windows.


----------



## brp (Sep 26, 2018)

Certainly not a location of interest to us, but a bunch of people seem to like it.

Still Jonesin' for Maui 

Cheers.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 27, 2018)

holdaer said:


> Good grief!  You're right, I missed that line in the press release.  Wow! A bHC in Honolulu with a 44 day club reservation window.  Oh well, good for those living in Honolulu or those with a short flight.


Good news for me.  One more place that i can use our points for staycations.  I figure at 44 days out there will be some good inventory like i have been seeing for washington dc.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## brp (Sep 27, 2018)

frank808 said:


> Good news for me.  One more place that i can use our points for staycations.  I figure at 44 days out there will be some good inventory like i have been seeing for washington dc.



However in (admitted infrequent) checking, I'm not seeing this same trend at the NYC locations. A little inventory, but not much.

Cheers.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks for sharing 

From the article 
_Hilton Grand Vacations Inc. has purchased a site in the center of Waikiki where it plans to develop a 32-story, 191-unit time-share tower from where a partnership of Hawaii investors and developers who scrapped plans for their own tower nearly two years ago._

_It will be the sixth property in Honolulu for Hilton Grand Vacations (NYSE: HGV), which completed The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations at the Hilton Hawaiian Village Waikiki Beach Resort in March 2017. The purchase price was not disclosed._

_BSC KVSC LLC, the partnership between BlackSand Capital, The MacNaughton Group, Kobayashi Group and others, had planned to build a 32-story, 246-unit condominium hotel on the 1.05-acre King’s Village site, which also includes the Hale Waikiki Apartments and Price Edward Apartments, but said in early 2017 __that_ _they were placing the project on hold because of rising construction costs. The four parcels of land, which they bought for about $41 million in 2012, *are located directly behind the Hyatt Regency Waikiki Beach Resort & Spa on a block bounded by Kaiulani and Kona avenues and Prince Edward Street....*_

_*....Construction on the project is expected to begin in the second quarter of 2019, with a completion date targeted for the first quarter of 2022. Sales are expected to start in mid-2020.*_​
From Google Maps...

_*The new location is directly behind the two twin towers (Hyatt Regency Waikiki Beach Resort & Spa )*_

_*

 *_

*Hilton Hawaiian Village at the top to the new location at the bottom.* 

_*

 *_

_*End of the main strip (Kalakaua Ave) at the top*_

_*

 *_

_*

 *_​


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 27, 2018)

This looks like a pretty good location for "urban resort" in Hawaii..  I could possibly see myself staying here as one stop on a longer Hawaii trip.

I am not sure i would buy here, but there are starting to be enough bHC locations that i will take a better look at benefits you get if you own at one of these.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 27, 2018)

Front page article about HGV buying the kings village site.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 27, 2018)

Darn it. I can’t view that news article without a subscription  
http://www.staradvertiser.com/2018/...ires-site-to-build-32-story-tower-in-waikiki/


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 27, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Darn it. I can’t view that news article without a subscription
> http://www.staradvertiser.com/2018/...ires-site-to-build-32-story-tower-in-waikiki/


Hilton Grand Vacations Inc. announced today that it has purchased a 1.05-acre site that currently includes King’s Village in Waikiki from BSC KVSC, LLC (“BSC”), with plans to develop a 32-story tower.

BSC KVSC, LLC is a partnership that includes BlackSand Capital, a real estate private equity firm focused solely on Hawaii real estate, The MacNaughton Group, Kobayashi Group and others. The purchased site also includes the Hale Waikiki Hotel and Prince Edward Apartments.

“Building on our local development history that started with the Lagoon Tower in 2000, our latest project in Waikiki will assure that HGV continues to offer lifetime vacation experiences to our next generation of owners,” says Mark Wang, president and CEO, Hilton Grand Vacations, in a news release. “We’re also excited that this project will be the first Hawaii location for our Hilton Club, which offers premium levels of design and amenities.”

Hilton Grand Vacations said the 32-story tower would be its sixth property in Honolulu, and that the purchase is part of its continued efforts to expand its portfolio on Oahu, which would bring its total count of timeshare units to 1,429. In March 2017, HGV opened The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club in Waikiki.

Construction for the tower is anticipated to begin in the second quarter of 2019, with completion in the first quarter of 2022. Sales of units are expected to begin in the middle of 2020.

The tower is expected to offer 191 units, including studios, one-, two- and three-bedroom suites, many of which will offer ocean views, and amenities including a fitness center, pool and owners’ lounge.

“We are glad to see the project moving forward under the current approvals, as we believe it will be good for the neighborhood, the Waikiki area and our local economy,” says Bryan Li of BSC KVSC, LLC in a statement. “Hilton Grand Vacations has a strong track record of operating exceptional properties in Hawaii, and we wish them continued success.”


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 27, 2018)

The next announcement will be the Big Island.  Why don't they build in some new areas, and what is going on with Maui?


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 27, 2018)

dayooper said:


> Eh, it makes sense from their perspective. They invented another division where there aren't as many owners, the points (and cost to purchase) are sky high so they sell you more per unit and booking rules favor you so you can pretty much get what you want . . . for now. Many owners have all the points they need and won't purchase more. *With that in mind, what does HGVC do? create a new way to get those owners to purchase more points. The trade in "option" for bHC points and ownership is pure genius, in my mind. Trade in your "old" ownership for something nice and new and shiny. Had problems booking places before? You won't with bHC's reservation schedule. From a marketing standpoint, it's brilliant.
> *
> They know Oahu is hard to book in peak season so they can sell this place with the premise that you get better a chance at your desired week. This place isn't meant for the regular HGVC owners to book (although I'm sure the TUG community with find ways to book it). It's meant for the bHC owners to be able to use their booking advantage to get the place they want. Personally, I don't mind them building this resort. More people will trade in their HGVC ownerships and purchase bHC ownership and, hopefully, leave more openings for me in the regular HGVC.



Yes, I totally agree with this. They will market to both new potential customers and existing members.

It will appeal to those who go to Oahu on a regular basis and don’t want to be limited with a three month or six month home resort booking window. It’s for vacationers who don’t spend most of their stay at the beach and/or pools and want to have an extended priority booking window. But I’m sure it will come at a hefty developer price


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 27, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Hilton Grand Vacations Inc. announced today that it has purchased a 1.05-acre site that currently includes King’s Village in Waikiki from BSC KVSC, LLC (“BSC”), with plans to develop a 32-story tower.



Thanks, I was actually referring to the original Star advertiser image that Frank posted.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 27, 2018)

brp said:


> However in (admitted infrequent) checking, I'm not seeing this same trend at the NYC locations. A little inventory, but not much.
> 
> Cheers.



There are probably way fewer HGVC members who can easily get to Oahu at 45 days than NYC though. So whatever is left at 45 days is probably more likely to last. Also, this will probably come in at higher points. So I could see some folks who buy here wanting to try to stretch points by staying at the lower point towers at Hilton Hawaiian Village when available, especially Lagoon.

One pro of this model I can see is that its better for people who can't plan in advance. There are folks who know they want to go on a vacation, but can't nail the week down a year out. Something like this might make sense, because I bet availability at 5-6 months out will be pretty good for most weeks.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 27, 2018)

brp said:


> However in (admitted infrequent) checking, I'm not seeing this same trend at the NYC locations. A little inventory, but not much.
> 
> Cheers.


One thing working for me is you can't drive here on spur of the moment trips.  Airfare bought so 4 to 8 weeks before flying is usually higher, so that would likely work in my favor.  I like hokulani as i do not use the resort and this appeals to me.  Price to park my vehicle does not though.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick1963 (Sep 29, 2018)

HGVC announced the 6th timeshare project in the Waikiki area.  It will be a 32 story tower with 191 units at King's Village. I understand that redevelopment project was planned but not easily realized.  It looks like a bit of surprise that HGVC bought the land.  They kept the same strategy - strategic dominance.  Multiple resorts in one place.  The new tower may not be as gorgeous as Ritz but will require the point level of Grand Islander, I assume.  Completion will be 2022.  I may try at the early stage.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 29, 2018)

Has been posted a few days ago on another thread.  Scroll down and you should see it.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick1963 (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks．I thought so, but I did not go down further enough.


----------



## rog2867 (Sep 29, 2018)

Wonder why they keep putting them there, and nothing in Maui.  Being a starwood owner also its great to have all these options now though with starwood having 3 on maui.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 29, 2018)

Maybe one of the Moderators can merge the two threads.

Here’s the initial thread - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-announces-new-development-in-waikiki.279740/


----------



## GT75 (Sep 29, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Maybe one of the Moderators can merge the two threads.



Sorry, it took me awhile to figure out how to do that.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 29, 2018)

GT75 said:


> Sorry, it took me awhile to figure out how to do that.


Thanks


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 29, 2018)

Last summer we stayed at the Lagoon Tower and we also stayed at the Hokulani.  We switched from the Big Island because of the erupting volcano.  Staying smack dab in the middle of all the action was fun and I can see the appeal.  But truthfully no other HGVC Hawaii tower beats the Lagoon tower.  Which is the reason why the Lagoon Tower is the first to be booked at 9 months out, and why people get up in the middle of the night over the course of many nights to complete their reservation.


----------



## GregT (Nov 9, 2018)

I am here in Oahu now (staying at Marriott Ko Olina) and we visited Waikiki earlier in the week.   We walked past this property and I really like it’s location.   It’s primary issue (for me) is that it is not ocean-front (nor is Hokulani) but it is very well located.  It’s an easy one block walk to a great part of Waikiki beach (shorter than Hokulani) and is in the heart of Waikiki.   I think Hokulani has easier access to excellent shopping, but this isn’t much farther.  I do think this will be a very successful property, however I don’t see me staying there.  If nothing else, this will reduce the demand pressure on the HHV properties that I seek as others value the intangible qualities of the new property.

Best,

Greg


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 9, 2018)

@GregT Since this will be a high rise, do you think it will have direct ocean views from the Lanai? or will it be blocked by the buildings in front of the beach?

If it has a great ocean view, it might be better than some of the back-end properties of HHV (e.g. Grand Waikikian, Grand Islander) because the building is closer to the beach. (albeit without the HHV resort vibe.)

Since this is bHC, one could reserve a hotel room or HHV and cancel if there is availability at this property at 44 days. I imagine that there might be more availability because many mainland HGVC owners would not opt for this given the 44 day rule and it will take a while to sell the units to owners.  Could be a way to get a nice oceanfront during peak unless the points values are staggering.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 9, 2018)

Most of the views will be blocked by the hotel tower that sits directly in front of this parcel.  Closer to the beach than Hokulani is situated. Parcel is right across the street from the Sheraton Princess Kaiulani.  The site for the bHC is the former Kings Village if you want to look it up on a map.  

I figure the point stays will be the same higher point requirements like the other bHC properties.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 10, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> This looks like a pretty good location for "urban resort" in Hawaii..  I could possibly see myself staying here as one stop on a longer Hawaii trip.
> 
> I am not sure i would buy here, but there are starting to be enough bHC locations that i will take a better look at benefits you get if you own at one of these.



The higher buy in cost for bHC makes ownership expensive unless it gives you something you really want like NYC or Washington DC.  As far as exchanging in;  it will be more points than a regular HGVC resort, and you will not be able to use cash for Open Season unless you are an owner.  Also, the cash cost for Open Season will be higher than other Open Season booking if the rates are like NYC.


----------



## brp (Nov 10, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> The higher buy in cost for bHC makes ownership expensive unless it gives you something you really want like NYC or Washington DC.  As far as exchanging in;  it will be more points than a regular HGVC resort, and you will not be able to use cash for Open Season unless you are an owner.  Also, the cash cost for Open Season will be higher than other Open Season booking if the rates are like NYC.



Agreed. With a fair amount of property already in Oahu, it remains to be seen whether the new property brings enough uniqueness in location/amenities/etc. to garner the higher buy-in price in a location where lower prices are already available. As you say- in NYC or DC bHC is your only HGVC option. Not so Oahu.

Cheers.


----------



## GregT (Nov 10, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @GregT Since this will be a high rise, do you think it will have direct ocean views from the Lanai? or will it be blocked by the buildings in front of the beach?
> 
> If it has a great ocean view, it might be better than some of the back-end properties of HHV (e.g. Grand Waikikian, Grand Islander) because the building is closer to the beach. (albeit without the HHV resort vibe.)
> 
> Since this is bHC, one could reserve a hotel room or HHV and cancel if there is availability at this property at 44 days. I imagine that there might be more availability because many mainland HGVC owners would not opt for this given the 44 day rule and it will take a while to sell the units to owners.  Could be a way to get a nice oceanfront during peak unless the points values are staggering.



The view will definitely be impacted because of the two Hyatt Regency towers, however there should be enough development opportunity (and space between the two Hyatt towers) for Marriott to be able to secure some view plane.  We will see and I think this is an interesting addition.

Best,

Greg


----------



## dayooper (Nov 10, 2018)

brp said:


> Agreed. With a fair amount of property already in Oahu, it remains to be seen whether the new property brings enough uniqueness in location/amenities/etc. to garner the higher buy-in price in a location where lower prices are already available. As you say- in NYC or DC bHC is your only HGVC option. Not so Oahu.
> 
> Cheers.



I think they are banking on two things with this property.


Enticing prospective and current owners to buy/trade up to a bHC property they can get an advantageous booking window. Having a 365 days to 60 days advantage to book for peak seasons is huge for some people, especially those that have a hard time being able to book nine months out.
It also gives the Asian customers a closer bHC resort. They are already selling a bHC spa in Japan and they might want another bHC to sell.

This is all about bHC getting a Hawaii resort and giving owners an exclusive booking window.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 28, 2019)

Link to dedicated website https://hgvkahaku.com


----------



## tompalm (Jul 30, 2019)

All hotel and Timeshare properties on Oahu are hot, but Waikiki demand just keeps going up the most.  Effective August 1st, 80 percent of Air BnB properties are shut down and now anyone that wants to stay on Oahu will need to book hotels or timeshares. Most tourist that go to Waikiki don’t rent cars and stay there for the shopping, dining, booking tours and being able to spend time next to the ocean. So the new Hilton tower will be fine. It is in the middle of all the activity where there is lots to do. That is not for everyone and more people will start going to other islands because Oahu will be more expensive and too crowded. The Mayor was pushed by union lobbyist to shutdown Air BnB so that hotels workers would have better job security and higher wages.  I just hope it doesn’t hurt the economy when 1000s of people stop visiting Oahu because prices are going up.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 30, 2019)

That artist's rendering shows it will have quite a bit of ocean view. Just the ends will be blocked and that can be sold as partial depending on the floor.


----------



## brp (Jul 30, 2019)

tompalm said:


> All hotel and Timeshare properties on Oahu are hot, but Waikiki demand just keeps going up the most.  Effective August 1st, 80 percent of Air BnB properties are shut down and now anyone that wants to stay on Oahu will need to book hotels or timeshares. Most tourist that go to Waikiki don’t rent cars and stay there for the shopping, dining, booking tours and being able to spend time next to the ocean. So the new Hilton tower will be fine. It is in the middle of all the activity where there is lots to do. That is not for everyone and more people will start going to other islands because Oahu will be more expensive and too crowded. The Mayor was pushed by union lobbyist to shutdown Air BnB so that hotels workers would have better job security and higher wages.  I just hope it doesn’t hurt the economy when 1000s of people stop visiting Oahu because prices are going up.



Plenty of room for all y'all on the Big Island. It's big 

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 30, 2019)

brp said:


> Plenty of room for all y'all on the Big Island. It's big
> 
> Cheers.



Shhh, don't tell anyone about the Big island... don't want it to get crowded..


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 30, 2019)

There’s your ocean view. It will be in the middle of those two towers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 12, 2019)

The Waikiki project building has been named. Sales are expected to begin in mid 2020.

It appears that the building will have Club rooms in addition to bHC:

Ka Haku by Hilton Grand Vacations
Ka Haku Nui by Hilton Club


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 12, 2019)

dayooper said:


> I think as long as they continue building regular HGVC resorts and keeping the bHC more hotel like and not resorts, I think they will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of Tug, you know this. Does the average owner? Much like the sales weasels sell the conversion to Hilton Honors points, I'm sure they sell them on the differences in the reservation windows.



There is no question in my mind that the conversion factor from HGVC points to HHonors points is poor.   It is perhaps the least economical use of HGVC points other than not using them.  However, due to an illness in our family, I was unable to use a year of my a HGVC points.  They were converted to HHONORS points which never expire.  We have redeemed them for a 5 day stay at The Hilton Buffalo Thunder Resort this year and for a 5 day stay at The Rome Cavalieri for next year and we still have plenty of a HHONORS points left over.  I have only made this conversion once in almost 20 years with HGVC and I hope that I never have to do it again, but, it has worked out well given the circumstances.


----------



## brp (Oct 12, 2019)

We stayed at the Cavalieri once and it is a beautiful property. As you said, not something you'd do by choice, but great way to make some very fine lemonade. I hope all is on the mend with the illness.

Cheers.


----------

